# Chicken breasts question



## ps8

Approximately how many cups would 4 whole chicken breasts, cooked and cut-up make?


----------



## Alix

Are you talking whole as in both sides? (which would be 8 pieces) or 4 pieces of chicken breast?

If its 4, I'd say about 2 cups...maybe 2 1/2


----------



## ps8

That's a mighty good question, and I don't know the answer.  The recipe says:  "4 whole chicken breasts, cooked and cut in bite size peices".  I guess I'll just go with 2 1/2 c. and see where that gets me.  

Thank you!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Wow - 4 whole breasts is a LOT of chicken - lol!!

When using boneless skinless chicken breasts (each piece is actually half a breast), I find that for the most part, each boneless skinless breast equals about one cup when the meat is diced up &/or shredded.  So by your recipe, I'd say you're looking at about 8 cups of chicken.

What's the recipe title?


----------



## ps8

It's called Chicken Tortilla.  It's one of those that you mix the chicken with a variety of ingredients plus some cream type soup and layer it with tortillas & cheese.


----------



## CharlieD

It seems that when recipe calls for a chiken breast it is refers to actually a half of the breast, and also it is how it is comonly sold. At least that is what I think.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I agree with Charlie. A chicken breast is 1/2 of a whole chicken breast.
4 would yield about 4 cups + or -

A turkey breast however would mean the whole breast! 

Fun!! and Enjoy!!


----------



## ps8

I'll be sure to let yall know how it turns out.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## keltin

I read somewhere (I think it was in "How to Cook Everything") that each piece of a chicken breast, when boned, is called a cutlet. But, nobody really uses that terminology anymore, so everyone these days refers to the half as a chicken breast, even though a breast is technically the whole thing (both halves). 

I read on this site that it is called a cutlet or a "supreme". Never heard of a supreme before. Imagine:

Guy #1: I’m going to grill a marinated supreme tonight. 
Guy #2: A supreme what? 
Guy #1: A supreme! 
Guy #2: Supreme what???? 
Guy #1: It’s a chicken breast! 
Guy #2: What makes it so supreme, is it imported? 
Guy #1: Argh!
Guy #2: WHAT? Is it free range or something?
Guy #1:  shutup......


----------



## gourmande

keltin said:
			
		

> ...I read on this site that it is called a cutlet or a "supreme". Never heard of a supreme before...


 
It's a French term: Suprême de volaille = 1/2 chicken breast, skinned and boned.

G


----------



## mitmondol

I think you could go by how many portions are you making. Think 1 breast per person, that should give you an idea how much you need.
If you use 4 whole breast (whole usually meaning the 2 sides) you are making enough for 8 persons.
Am I right?


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm definitely not a butcher expert, but I always thought that a "supreme" of chicken was actually half of a half of boneless skinless chicken breast.  Specifically the pieces or halves you get when you cut the meat away from that central tendon that boneless skinless breasts have.

But again - this may just be something I read in a cookbook that was the author's particular definition.


----------



## keltin

gourmande said:
			
		

> It's a French term: Suprême de volaille = 1/2 chicken breast, skinned and boned.
> 
> G


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## ps8

mitmondol said:
			
		

> I think you could go by how many portions are you making. Think 1 breast per person, that should give you an idea how much you need.
> If you use 4 whole breast (whole usually meaning the 2 sides) you are making enough for 8 persons.
> Am I right?


 
Yeah, I guess you're right.  The recipe says it makes 6 to 8 servings.  But, since it isn't served as a chicken breast, but all cut up as part of a casserole, would I still assume 1 breast - or 1+ cup cut up - per serving?


----------



## mitmondol

Yes I would go by that.
Your recipe says 6-8 persons, that means 4 whole (8 half ) breast.
So yes, you'll be fine with about 1 cup/person.


----------



## AllenOK

If I remember right, in my Escoffier cookbook, he mentions that a chicken "supreme" is half a breast, with the upper wing bone still attached.

We actually get these things at work, but they're called "airline breasts".  Why, I have no idea.


----------

